# 8 1/2 acres chemical free farm in central illinois



## gypsygoatgirl66 (Sep 19, 2012)

My partner and I have been growing vegetables and raising livestock on this beautiful secluded farm in central Illinois.We have supported ourselves comfortably for five years.Both our families have passed away so we'd like to move west.p Two bedroom one bath home with a finished and heated workshop attached.Large machine shed and three stall barn with two fenced pastures and four acre hayfield.Over two hundred trees to keep you comfortable in the Illinois summers without turningon the a/c.Twenty plus raised beds with organic dirt and compost perfect for feeding you family or others for an income.Only forty minutes from Springfield or Decatur.Potential for a great farm to table business or CSA.call for tours or picture.217-820-4664


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you have a price in mind? And you should post some pic's............calling wouldn't help me see them


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Im from central IL, some beautiful country! Yes price and pics help


----------



## gypsygoatgirl66 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just got a good camera.I will start posting this week.Thank you for the tips.


----------



## whole-hearted (Nov 13, 2012)

Still looking for pics!!!!  Has your property sold? If not, can you tell me where you are in Central IL. I'm very interested!


----------

